# what should I use for a drawer bottom?



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

i am doing a few pull out drawers in a kitchen. the drawer bottoms are 15.5"x 22.25". so the two products im deciding between is this  and 1/4 baltic birch. normally i would just use the baltic but im trying to match a few current shelves and they have a white vinyl bottom but im not sure what other products have that white face finish. if anyone knows a better solution that has the white bottom please let me know.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's similar

http://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/panel-products/melamine/1-4-x-49-x-97-wide-melamine/p-1696874.htm


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

thank you for the speedy reply but i live in norther california and they have no store remotely close to me and to have it shipped it needs to be over 50. i only need 1 or 2 sheets.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Nick I use 1/4" plywood and have you thuoght about hiting the cabinet shops dumpers you can fine some good suff as well.


----------



## choa (Aug 15, 2012)

there is no cabinet shops in town they are all about 30 min away but if im close to them i may have to stop by them =) . i do normally use ply like that but the costumer wants them to look similar to the preexisting and they have white bottoms. the link is a mdf product and there isnt much info on mdf drawer bottoms


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

If you want white, hardboard/masonite comes in a white coated variety that looks good and would be inexpensive and good for drawer bottoms. Hardboard is commonly used in drawers. People often make Screens for projection TVs and also dry erase marker boards from this same material. I plan to use it for sliding cabinet doors myself.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have used dry erase board for drawer bottoms on many occasions to add more light/visability. It seems to also be sold under the name "tile board" (or the guy at HD was an idiot).


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

1/4" baltic birch plywood would be my choice. It's pretty easy to prime/paint a full sheet then cut the bottoms to size.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Take a peek at the existing drawer bottoms. That should allow you ro identify the material used. I hate to use MDF, but if that's what is now existing, then I would go with that. Otherwise BB is the material of choice for any drawer bottom.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, tile board- used for new or remodel of shower/tubs combos. You had a piece of trim in the corners. Not real good but cheaper than a new shower stall.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You can use 1/4" melamine. 
Usually they can be found at specialty building stores like Mr. Plywood.


----------

